# see you at Arlington



## the tinker (May 26, 2015)

Will be at Village CycleSport at 7 to 11 on the 31st. at the swap. Its FREE, and its FUN and most of all is for a good cause......to get rid of some of our junk so we can buy more junk.
Here is what Tinker will bring:









  Pre war Schwinn girls with springer  [ key  broke off in cylinder] for $180.    What a beauty!!!! [rides real nice]                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                 Pre war girls schwinn frame with tank[ laying on floor] seldom seen early straight line locking fork with keys[cylinder sticks a bit when turning key] nice badge,non original but perfect early fenders,skip tooth chain and ring:  decent saddle and rack for $130.  Cant beat that!!                                                                                                    

 40s huffman girls frame with springer,rack, tank fenders and guard for $80. and the boys hiawatha with springer for $90.                   
  Most expensive thing on the floor is the wald fenders with the schwinn  rear reflector with "blue dot" and front fender light for $40. and the old seat on  bottom [missing clamp and bolt] left for $25. The rest $5 to $20.
How do you get this stuff? gotta be at Village CycleSports swap on the 31st.   Sorry...... NO  pre sales , NO pms.   Ya gotta be there...... See you there!


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2015)

Hey Vince-
A replacement head for your riding worm.


----------



## the tinker (May 26, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Hey Vince-
> A replacement head for your riding worm.




Do you like my compressor Dave? Vintage 1908.   Rivets just like on the Titanic. I dont want to be in the garage when one decides to blow.... the pressure gauge hasnt worked in years....


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Hey Vince-
> A replacement head for your riding worm.




Thanks Dave,A spare always comes in handy.Those heads dont last forever.


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2015)

vincev said:


> thanks dave,a spare always comes in handy.those heads dont last forever.


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2015)

vincev said:


> Thanks Dave,A spare always comes in handy.Those heads dont last forever.



All you have to do is wait at home for it with open arms when Tinkers compressor decides to blow.


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2015)

Its is a kool compressor.


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Hey Vince-
> A replacement head for your riding worm.




I thought we were going to race our Inch Worms?


----------



## the tinker (May 27, 2015)

Still going thru stuff ,gathering more parts for Arlington.  Kinda like the ring to that,"See you at Arlington".  Sounds like,"See you at Ann arbor".  Its up to us hobbyists to make or brake these meets. If someone goes thru all the hassle to provide a place for us to get out and do our thing its nice if we can have a good showing
Joes big show is later this summer, cant wait for that one.    
                                                                            For those who can make it......See You At ARLINGTON!


----------



## bikeman76 (May 28, 2015)

3 Days to the swap ! Weatherman is calling for great weather. 60 and Sunny !
Getting some bikes and parts together to sell.




Joe


----------



## the tinker (May 30, 2015)

Its raining today in Chicago land but tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and kool! Great day to get rid of some of those extra bike parts that clutter up your place and then BUY MORE!!!!  The Arlington show is FREE! Its not far off the expressway no matter what way you are coming from... and its a great way to kick off summer. 
 So load up tonite and will see you there in the morning!


----------

